# Regular la velocidad de un motor



## scoop (Nov 22, 2006)

Saludos, me gustaria saber *COMO PUEDO REGULAR LA VELOCIDAD* con la que gira un motor (en este caso un ventilador de 5 V.C.D. y 0.24 Amp), lo que necesito es que vaya de extremadamente lento a su velocidad normal(ya trate de regular el voltaje con un potenciometro [50 y 100 Kohms] pero el ventilador no responde), *o si hay un motor con el cual no sea difícil realizar esta tarea,* me podrias decir cual.

De antemano *gracias*


----------



## hawk360 (Nov 22, 2006)

Busca información sobre PWM. Consiste en alimentar el ventilador con una serie de pulsos. Dependiendo de la anchura del pulso girara mas rapido o mas lento.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 22, 2006)

prueba con un simple lm317 o alguno de estos
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/index.htm

Todo depende de cuanto quieras bajar la velocidad yo que todo tiene su limite y algunos motores necesitan un pooco de inercia para seguir el movimiento.

En teoria los motores de ventilador modernos sin escobillas se pueden bajar la velocidad casi parados ya que son unos seudo motores paso a paso.


----------



## chuko (Nov 22, 2006)

Conectale un variador vectorial de velocidad Telemecanique Altivar 68


----------



## scoop (Nov 27, 2006)

HAWK360,TIO PEPE 123 y CHUKO, les agradesco a todos su ¡¡¡¡valiosisima aportación!!!! a mi pregunta, mi problema lo resolvi con un PWM basado en el circuito 555.
Todo lo que me dijeron me ayudo a comprender un poco de Modulación de Anchura de Pulsos(PWM) de antemano GRACIAS.


----------



## jorger (Dic 8, 2008)

También puedes usar este si lo que buscas es simplicidad.

Pero debes tener cuidado con el transistor que uses,puede ser cualquiera mientras que aguante bien la potencia del motor..

Un saludo


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Dic 11, 2008)

si quieres que gire lento sin perder torque seberas controlarlo con pwm. ya que si regulas el voltaje en su estrada la potencia total bajara

p=IXV

si reduces el voltaje, la potencia de giro  tambien bajara.
por eso se debe usar el pwm(modumacion por ancho de pulsos)
la idea es genarar una sañel cuadrada base, y modular el tiempo que el pulso dura en alto, y en bajo.
de esta manera es como si el motor prendiera y apagara varias veces por segundo, la velocidad de encendido y apagado  sera la velocidad a la que gira el motor.

arma un circuito con 555 astable, donde la salida sea simetrica, a una frecuencia de 500 hz, y conecta un potenciometro de 100k entre +v y tierra dejando el pin del centro conectado al pin 5 del integrado, para asi generar el pwm, y listo al girar el potenciometro variara la velocidad del motor, conservando su fuerza de giro.

debes usar en el pin 3 del integrado (salida) una r de 220 a la base de un npn (2n3904), conectar su emisor a tierra, y el motor entre su colector y +v. esto te servira para un motor de entre 5v y 15 v .


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 11, 2008)

chuko dijo:
			
		

> Conectale un variador vectorial de velocidad Telemecanique Altivar 68


Eso es un chiste me imagino! ops:


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Dic 13, 2008)

pq dices que es un chiste ya lo he probado y funciona perfectamente 

simplemente uso el pin 5 (control del 555) para generar el pwm.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 14, 2008)

Lo del comentario de chuko. Porque un variador altivar 68 es para "trifásica 380 V a 500 V para las potencias comprendidas entre 75 y 630kW." ! 
http://www.schneider-electric.com.ar/telemecanique/tele03_07.asp?id_inicial=3&prod=telemecanique


----------

